# for the FAQ: Audi Chasis codes by model/year



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*8B* = Coupe/Coupe Quattro/S2 Coupe Quattro (1989-1996)
*8L* = A3 (1996-2003)
*8P* = A3 (2004+)
*A4(chassis)* = TT (2000-2006)
*A5(chassis)* = TT (2007+)
*B1* = Fox (1973-1979)
*B2 (Type 85)* = 4000/Q/coupe/CoupeQ/UrQ (1980-1987)
*B3 (Type 89)* = 80/80Q/90/90Q (1988-1992)
*B4* = 90/90Q/S2 Q Sedan (1992-1995)
*B5* = A4/S4/RS4 (1995-2002*)
*B6* = A4/S4 (2003-2004*)
*B7* = A4/S4/RS4 (2005+*)
*C3* = 100/200/5000
*C4* = A6/100/URS4/URS6 (1990-1996)
*C5* = A6/S6/RS6/allroad (1998-2004*)
*C6* = A6/S6 (2004+*)
*D1* = V8 (1990-1995)
*D2* = A8/S8 (1994-2002)
*D3* = A8/S8 (2003+*)
*Q7* = Q7 SUV 
_*signifies not all model variations available every year of chassis production. _


_Modified by bhb399mm at 10:48 AM 5-9-2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: for the FAQ: Audi Chasis codes by model/year (bhb399mm)*

Can I please add?
C4= 1992-1996 urs4/6


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: for the FAQ: Audi Chasis codes by model/year (Sepp)*

added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: for the FAQ: Audi Chasis codes by model/year (bhb399mm)*

Type 85(B2?) 1981-1987 4000/Q/coupe/CoupeQ/UrQ
type 89(B3) 1988-1992 80/80Q/90/90Q
8B 1989-1996 Coupe/Coupe Quattro/S2 Coupe Quattro
B4 1992-1995 90/90Q/S2 Q Sedan
D1 V8 1990-1995
I think this is correct, please make any corrections you can.


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: for the FAQ: Audi Chasis codes by model/year (90quattrocoupe)*

Type 81 B2's included FWD 4000's (and some Coupe's?), although the changeover is alittle hazy (generally included with the '84 facelift, but 4 cyl models remained typ 81? not sure). And the first year for the type 81 B2 is 1980, not 81.
I believe type 89 B3 turned into type 8A with the mid-1990 update...and I believe that US coupes are type 8A, although I could be wrong.
B1 was the US audi Fox, imported from '73 (?) until '79.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: for the FAQ: Audi Chasis codes by model/year (delta v)*

Thanks guys. I know some overlap depending on whether using letter/number or the Type designations, but it's nice to have a full reference. Thanks guys.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: for the FAQ: Audi Chasis codes by model/year ([email protected])*

Most important chassis designation - 
*Audi Type $$$*


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: for the FAQ: Audi Chasis codes by model/year (delta v)*

added new info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: for the FAQ: Audi Chasis codes by model/year (bhb399mm)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

what about the audi coupe/cab from the 90's?


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (bzcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzcat* »_what about the audi coupe/cab from the 90's?

B4


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (delta v)*

correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: for the FAQ: Audi Chasis codes by model/year (bhb399mm)*

A good mix of chassis designations and Type codes there, man.
For instance, for the first generation A3, the chassis designation is A4 and the type is 8L, while the 2nd gen A3 is chassis A5, type 8P.
B series, B1 is type 82, B2 is type 81 for the fwd 4000, type 85 for the 4kq and every Coupe/Urquattro, B3 is Type 89 for all models. I cant remember the B4's type, it is 8*. The Cabrio is 8G.
The C2 is Type 43, C3 is Type 44 (both as 5000 and 100/200), the C4 is type 4A (both as 100 and A6), C5 is 4B and C6 (current A6) is type 4C.
That is all I have for now, I would have to look up things to give you more Type codes.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: for the FAQ: Audi Chasis codes by model/year (PerL)*

I thought that VAG's platform name for SUVs(Toureg/Cayanne at least) was the "E" platform. About the only car that Audi makes that doesn't fit in anywhere is the R8, as it's(currently at least) unique to Audi AG.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

well since this got bumped....
B5 a4 "technically" also goes by 8D. I think the reason this is not very common is because B6 and B7 both go by 8E.
B6 A4/S4 started in 2000(in Europe) and i think it went into early 2005.
B8 A4- 2008+
c5 A6 went until 2005.
A4 TT also goes by "mk1" and A5 TT goes by "mk2"
A2 went by "8Z"


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_About the only car that Audi makes that doesn't fit in anywhere is the R8, as it's(currently at least) unique to Audi AG.

I had a look at some R8 VINs (just see the ads on Autotrader) and they all have the chassis designation "42". The R8 is not officially made by Audi, btw, but by quattro GmbH, just like the RS4 and RS6. 
How to spot a car made by quattro GmbH, and not Audi? It's easy, the VIN starts with WAU for Audis and WUA for quattro GmbH cars.

_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_B6 A4/S4 started in 2000(in Europe) and i think it went into early 2005.

You're wrong. The B6 came out late 2001 as a 2002 model. My mom does, however, have an '05 B6.
Oh, and I saw the Q7 mentioned here as well, it's type number is 4L. The Touareg is 7L, while the Cayenne is 9P.
In both Audi, VW and Porsche VINs, the type number is the 7th and 8th character in the VIN.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_

You're wrong. The B6 came out late 2001 as a 2002 model. My mom does, however, have an '05 B6.


I hate arguing, but according to wikipedia it started late 2000.
i might be wrong, but lots of signs point towards 2000 being the "official" start.


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: for the FAQ: Audi Chasis codes by model/year (BHB)*

I am trying to find engine / code / HP information
I cant find a FAQ listed anywhere.
Audi 4000
Audi 5000
Coupe Quattro
I have audi 4000 and trying to figure out options for engine swap. I made a post here. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4554393


----------

